# Is that what you think of us Preppers?



## Tweeker

A friend stopped by this last saturday while I was puting away 5 cases of emergency water, he said "I did'nt know you were one of those types"
"one of what types" I retorted
Those survivalist
I explained that I was more like a boy scout, not a survivalist, but that did not change the distaste he had for me at that moment.
He went on to say how we were first hand evidence of how society was breaking down and that our efforts only feed mass hystaria and even that our stock piling should be outlawed.
He went on and on about how we profit from the suffering of others
At that point I interupted him and voice a strong objection.
He says, you got weapons do'nt you?
I said yes but that did not mean that I was going to use them on poor suffering citizens.
He said defending my stock pile of goodies while others went without was just as bad as using the weapons to take what others had.
At that point I told him he had best change the subject.

It makes me wonder if others view our activities in the same light.
I want to clarify, for those whom may think that way and are willing to read this long post
I would give, donate and share my last bit of food and last drop of water with Anyone who needed or wanted it period
The weapons are for use in the event that thee is anyone who thinks that an emergency situation is license to loot rape plunde pillage and intimidate 
As a last note. my friend is no longer that.
But I will still give him food or water or shelter if need be.
Tweeker


----------



## Cowboy

Let me make a wild guess, he's a liberal and a Obama supporter ?  If he aint he is damn sure a candidate for one and will be the first to be looking to live off of others when shit hits the fan & there aint no MAYBE about that, its just when.  

  Screw him and the skegway scooter he most likely rode in on.  Do what you feel is smart and comfortable for you and yours, and to hell with anyone else that questions it.


----------



## Tweeker

Thanx for the support
He drives one of those tiny "smart" things, but I'm sure he has a segwa or a sanwa what ever 
ah so, also 
Tweeker


----------



## wanderer

wow...I am so sorry he went off on you like that.
what a shitass.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Not to put down on your friend, but anyone who drives a Smart, in my opinion, is just the opposite. Those things are useless deathtraps. That being said, when shit hits the fan, and believe you me, _it will, _then we will see him change his tune right quick when he runs out of water and edible food in 24 hours.


----------



## jimbo

I think he is just worried that if the SHTF you will shoot him when he tries to steal your stuff that he was to stupid to stockpile


----------



## loboloco

I have a 'friend?' that is an anti-gunner, anti-prepper type.  He once asked me why I only have a small amount of food put back.  I told him I had lots of ammo, and since he didn't have any, I would quickly have his food.  He thought I was joking.  Heck, my dog is a standby food supply.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

well  i live a semi substiance life style here in bush alaska there is no shortage of water and i challenge any fishcop to write me a ticket for poaching if he shit hits the fan


----------



## Catavenger

Tell your friend to pick up a Bible and read what it says in Isaiah, Daniel and the Revelation of St. John.
Unfortunately due to my medical condition I am stuck where I am  otherwise I would be waaaaaaaaaaaay out in the boondocks. I am sure that people think I am a nut but I think that something very, very bad is going to happen soon. I just pray every day.


----------



## tiredretired

You're "friend" drinks the Kalifornia Kool-Aid.  Not trying to put your friend or state down as there are just as many gulpers per capita here in Vermont.  Trust me.  The difference here is two fold.  We have a huge gun culture here that rivals or surpasses any other state and secondly we know how to use them.  

Don't worry what others think.  Take care of you and yours.  I mean after all I was a Boy Scout.  Be Prepared.


----------



## Tweeker

It is unfortunate that California has become so polarized.
Everyone I know who prep and have weapons are former military, Police, or other public service people. But this crap of a state wants us all to be labled as wackos or worse, criminals.
I hate this place.
Tweeker


----------



## tiredretired

Tweeker said:


> It is unfortunate that California has become so polarized.
> Everyone I know who prep and have weapons are former military, Police, or other public service people. But this crap of a state wants us all to be labled as wackos or worse, criminals.
> I hate this place.
> Tweeker



Living in a liberal state has its disadvantages, that's for sure.  I know i live in one as well.


----------



## Tweeker

What drives me nuts is that we have a conservative majority, but somehow we are always on the liberal ticket.
The three AMIGOS, boxer finney and peloise have an unbelievable amount of power.
Tweeker


----------



## luvs

people may think before they judge. i prep as i see fit. i've received criticism in an inadvertantant manner that was so full of holes i laughed, when they have nary an inclination as to just how prepped i really am. 

i thought maybe each induividual's preperation actions ought not be so openly displayed. if we're good, my family is good....... that's the main deal. we have double plans. on ea. side. 
u look after urself, tweeker. i may be sarcastic. i'm smart, tho. very. & so're most on these forums. ignore 'im- he'll be begging for food or h2o @ one point. screw 'em. ain't ur job, nor is it ur duty.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Tweeker, I'm in the same boat.  Like you I'm a Boy Scout and not a Doomsday Prepper.  I think that those people are a little looney.  They're going to dive into a hole in the ground and live for two years, come out and inherit the earth.  There's not going to anything worth inheriting after two years but if it keeps them happy and gainfully employed, what the hell.  

Unlike you, I've no intentions of sharing the little I have except with a very few people.  It's strange.  Living out in the country like I do, most people I know have a small stockpile, some more than others, because things out here can get a little unpredictable.  I think it's the difference in mentality between city folks and country folks.  In the words of Hank Jr., "A country boy will survive" and like TR, there's a whole lot of guns out here in the country.  

I still remember the idiots in New Orleans during Katrina that didn't have the common sense, knowing that a hurricane was knocking on their front door, to fill their sinks, pots and pans and anything else that would hold water while it was still running.  They didn't even have the sense to drain the water from their water heaters.  They sat around on their asses, twiddling their thumbs and complaining that they didn't have or couldn't afford bottled water.  To be honest, I don't see people like that as a threat to me unless they stumble across me when I'm totally drunk and incapacitated lying in the pasture... and that isn't going to happen.  

No, you "friend" was just exhibiting the tax the rich (share your commodities) mentality of the libtards and I don't use that expression very often but here I think that it's appropriate.  No, I don't think that I would help them or ... would you really be helping them.  You'd just be prolonging the inevitable because they very likely wouldn't make it anyway.  They don't help themselves by sitting around with their hand out and you would decreasing your chances of making it through by diminishing your resources.  If anything did happen, even for just a few weeks, there would be some very tough decisions to be made.


----------



## Kane

The slow creep of the Progressivism has 47% of Americans on the dole and convinced they are "victims" of something or another. So when surely when calamity comes, their government will be there to protect them and provide for them.

Individual responsibility has been supplanted by collective salvation.  Bummer for the Progressives when SHTF.


----------



## Tweeker

EastTexFrank said:


> Tweeker
> 
> I still remember the idiots in New Orleans during Katrina that didn't have the common sense, knowing that a hurricane was knocking on their front door, to fill their sinks, pots and pans and anything else that would hold water while it was still running. They didn't even have the sense to drain the water from their water heaters. They sat around on their asses, twiddling their thumbs and complaining that they didn't have or couldn't afford bottled water. To be honest, I don't see people like that as a threat to me unless they stumble across me when I'm totally drunk and incapacitated lying in the pasture... and that isn't going to happen.
> 
> No, you "friend" was just exhibiting the tax the rich (share your commodities) mentality of the libtards and I don't use that expression very often but here I think that it's appropriate. No, I don't think that I would help them or ... would you really be helping them. You'd just be prolonging the inevitable because they very likely wouldn't make it anyway. They don't help themselves by sitting around with their hand out and you would decreasing your chances of making it through by diminishing your resources. If anything did happen, even for just a few weeks, there would be some very tough decisions to be made.


 
You are sooo right ETF, we preppers here keep real quiet about it, my preps are not even at my house, there is nothing here for the zombies to take.
Tweeker


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Tweeker said:


> You are sooo right ETF, we preppers here keep real quiet about it, my preps are not even at my house, there is nothing here for the zombies to take.
> Tweeker


 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xkfNsbI5ls"]Adam west Zombie      - YouTube[/ame]

Sorry, had to


----------



## Tweeker

Thats OK, at least it wasn't Rob Zombie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

That guy scares me 
Though there are a couple tunes of his that I will crank if the mood strikes me.


----------



## Tweeker

Well he is the real deal


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

That may be, but I've never seen any of his movies hahaha


----------



## Tweeker

Nor have I, couldn't sit through it without thinking I'm looking like somethings dinner


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL


----------



## luvs

can't make 1 luvs-joke on here. seriously. it's getting to be amusing. hang on- another zombie's on my stairs. gotta bolt & get this one, too.


----------



## Doc

Last Friday at 6:30 a storm when through my area that knocked power out for every town in every direction within 50 miles from me.   No power no where.  I have never ever seen that happen before.   Gas and ice were in short supply.  Everyone needed gas for their generators and needed ice to save perishibles when you could not run the generator 24 x 7 due to the gas shortage.  One major gas station has back up power.  I know folks who where in line for 8 hours and another for 4 hours.  The line was over a mile long to get into the station.   Everyone was well behaved from what I've heard.   

Power came back on within 48 hours for some, but we still had long gas lines and no ice.  The ice plant was out of power until yesterday.  Some ice was trucked in but was gone in short order.  Everyone wanted ice.   I could relate.  I had gasoline but needed ice.

I had not considered how important ice could be.  I plan to look into getting a mini ice maker for personal needs.  While my fridge can make ice I could not run the generator long enough to make ice of any count.  I heard of some ice makers that can turn out ice much quicker than my fridge ice maker can.   

While this was not a SHTF scenario,  power outages which cover a large area can cripple a community.  I suspect if your ex friend lived in this area and experienced what my community just went through he might change his tune.


----------



## Tweeker

Hello Luvs, how are you this evening? 
Tweeker


----------



## luvs

quite well. why.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Last Friday at 6:30 a storm when through my area that knocked power out for every town in every direction within 50 miles from me.   No power no where.  I have never ever seen that happen before.   Gas and ice were in short supply.  Everyone needed gas for their generators and needed ice to save perishibles when you could not run the generator 24 x 7 due to the gas shortage.  One major gas station has back up power.  I know folks who where in line for 8 hours and another for 4 hours.  The line was over a mile long to get into the station.   Everyone was well behaved from what I've heard.
> 
> Power came back on within 48 hours for some, but we still had long gas lines and no ice.  The ice plant was out of power until yesterday.  Some ice was trucked in but was gone in short order.  Everyone wanted ice.   I could relate.  I had gasoline but needed ice.
> 
> I had not considered how important ice could be.  I plan to look into getting a mini ice maker for personal needs.  While my fridge can make ice I could not run the generator long enough to make ice of any count.  I heard of some ice makers that can turn out ice much quicker than my fridge ice maker can.
> 
> While this was not a SHTF scenario,  power outages which cover a large area can cripple a community.  I suspect if your ex friend lived in this area and experienced what my community just went through he might change his tune.


Good post Doc.
Sounds very much like what has been going on around here.
I've a few friends who are still without power of any sort.
They're going to the homes of family to get by until the whole thing is resolved.
We take the simplest of things for granted, until we don't have them.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> We take the simplest of things for granted, until we don't have them.


 There's the truth of it.


----------



## FrancSevin

Tweeker said:


> A friend stopped by this last saturday while I was puting away 5 cases of emergency water, he said "I did'nt know you were one of those types"
> "one of what types" I retorted
> Those survivalist
> I explained that I was more like a boy scout, not a survivalist, but that did not change the distaste he had for me at that moment.
> He went on to say how we were first hand evidence of how society was breaking down and that our efforts only feed mass hystaria and even that our stock piling should be outlawed.
> He went on and on about how we profit from the suffering of others
> At that point I interupted him and voice a strong objection.
> He says, you got weapons do'nt you?
> I said yes but that did not mean that I was going to use them on poor suffering citizens.
> He said defending my stock pile of goodies while others went without was just as bad as using the weapons to take what others had.
> At that point I told him he had best change the subject.
> 
> It makes me wonder if others view our activities in the same light.
> I want to clarify, for those whom may think that way and are willing to read this long post
> I would give, donate and share my last bit of food and last drop of water with Anyone who needed or wanted it period
> The weapons are for use in the event that thee is anyone who thinks that an emergency situation is license to loot rape plunde pillage and intimidate
> As a last note. my friend is no longer that.
> But I will still give him food or water or shelter if need be.
> Tweeker


 
This is the classic grasshopper and ant story.

Like many here who have prepared, I have met a few like your friend. The left has Hollywood doing reality shows about extreme preppers. It is anatempt to mock them and it makes guys like you friend here feel better about their inability to be responsible for their own future. Hewould trrust the government over common sense and what instinct tells us.

Given the economic situation most Americans are in; ie; Job and income insecurity, shrinking of their accumulated wealth, and thefragility of our food distribution system, it is wise to stock up a bit for the possible lean times.

Not the end of times scenarios but the lean times. Which at least one in six Americans are now facing first hand.

Your friend would have you believe the government is there for you. When the SHTF, the government will be there most certainly, exercising it's right to self preservation by taking what it deems neccesary for it's survival.

It could mean your property

It could mean your livelihood.

It could mean you stash of food and supplies.

It could mean your life.

But they will take it. And give the proceeds to your grasshopper friend in exchange for his support.

Best advice, teach your progeney to be like the ant, put stuff away, including a value system that recognizes the differences between responsiible neighbors and grasshoppers.


I was once asked why I bought my 8 year old granddaughter a BB gun. "To teach her to properly and safely operate a firearm." was my response.

The questioner continued, "That's sillly. We don't need to hunt for food anymore, we are not gatherers but farmers. What in these days of plenty do you teach her to shoot at."

Ignoring his lousy syntax, my response was simple and direct "Grasshoppers."


----------



## Tweeker

I love it 
Tweeker


----------



## Tweeker

luvs said:


> quite well. why.


 
Just wanted to say Hi
Tweeker


----------



## Tweeker

Doc said:


> Last Friday at 6:30 a storm when through my area that knocked power out for every town in every direction within 50 miles from me. No power no where. I have never ever seen that happen before. Gas and ice were in short supply. Everyone needed gas for their generators and needed ice to save perishibles when you could not run the generator 24 x 7 due to the gas shortage. One major gas station has back up power. I know folks who where in line for 8 hours and another for 4 hours. The line was over a mile long to get into the station. Everyone was well behaved from what I've heard.
> 
> Power came back on within 48 hours for some, but we still had long gas lines and no ice. The ice plant was out of power until yesterday. Some ice was trucked in but was gone in short order. Everyone wanted ice. I could relate. I had gasoline but needed ice.
> 
> I had not considered how important ice could be. I plan to look into getting a mini ice maker for personal needs. While my fridge can make ice I could not run the generator long enough to make ice of any count. I heard of some ice makers that can turn out ice much quicker than my fridge ice maker can.
> 
> While this was not a SHTF scenario, power outages which cover a large area can cripple a community. I suspect if your ex friend lived in this area and experienced what my community just went through he might change his tune.


 
Sounds like you got hit with a real whopper, I am glad that everyone was civil, it shows how well a community can cope when they work together without the interference from the Government. I had not thought about the importance of ice and just considered that my frozen stuff would become dog food in such an event.
Wish I was there to help 
I recall that back in the 1940's there was a cooler or ice maker that operated on the heat from a coal fire, it was a small item which was primarily for camping.
I have not been able to track one down or find out how it works.
Tweeker


----------



## muleman RIP

Tweeker said:


> I recall that back in the 1940's there was a cooler or ice maker that operated on the heat from a coal fire, it was a small item which was primarily for camping.
> I have not been able to track one down or find out how it works.
> Tweeker


They worked the same way a propane one works. Their refrigerant system uses ammonia and a small amount of heat warms the gas enough to make it flow and cool. Most all campers use propane or a small electric coil for a heat source.


----------



## Tweeker

muleman said:


> They worked the same way a propane one works. Their refrigerant system uses ammonia and a small amount of heat warms the gas enough to make it flow and cool. Most all campers use propane or a small electric coil for a heat source.


 
Nice, thanx for the info
Tweeker


----------



## luvs

Tweeker said:


> Just wanted to say Hi
> Tweeker


 
oh~ well, in that case, i'm good; thanx! how're u--


----------



## Tweeker

Just fine, working on the house today, wall prep and painting.
Its overcast but By God were still going to BBQ. 
Tweeker


----------



## luvs

Tweeker said:


> Just fine, working on the house today, wall prep and painting.
> Its overcast but By God were still going to BBQ.
> Tweeker


 
rock on! have a great 4th, tweek! u should post ur food in the food forum! i wanna see it!


----------



## muleman RIP

If it ever came to a SHTF scenario I would be real quick to make sure this old gal is well taken care of. She makes do pretty well for her age and always makes me treats like the deviled eggs she just sent up! I take her the eggs and fruit etc. and she turns them into goodies. She wants a pickup load of mulch so as soon as the temps drop a little I need to get on it.


----------



## Catavenger

http://thecavehouse.com/


This is something to buy to "prep" if you happen to have an extra million & a half to spare.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Catavenger said:


> http://thecavehouse.com/
> 
> 
> This is something to buy to "prep" if you happen to have an extra million & a half to spare.


 

Only 1.5 mil? I'll take two


----------



## Tweeker

Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later, my EX-Friend, whom we shall call Jack, stopped by again today and wanted to enumerate on his position about preppers in light of this recent incident in Colorado.
I told him that he was severly uninformed and suggested that he check out this site, to see what good people who prep are all about.
So Jack, this ones for you.
One of these photos is what people who prep are all about.
the other is what people like the Jack Ass in Colorado are all about.
You figure out which is which, after you do, call me. 
Tweeker


----------



## luvs

seriously, food can spoil.


----------



## joec

Most can goods will last a few years at worse and longer at best, dried beans, pastas etc will also hold up.. Many things like cooking oils etc will keep for decades if stored properly in cool dry dark locations. Also food like I buy, gourmet MRE will keep for longer than I will live even if I lived till 100.

Now I agree with you for the most part but also prepareness requires some means of keeping what you have especially if sociatity crashes around you. Not the picture of the safe full of guns is a bit over kill to say the least. I suggest 2 high powered hunting rifles suitable for large game in your area, 2 shot guns ga you are comfortable with for smaller game and self defense, a pair of hand guns larger calibers such as 45 Colt, 45 ACP and up as well as a couple of smaller calibers 22LR to 32 for varmint and small game guns. Now I say 2 of each all same calibers due to possible failure with a backup. Same caliber and common ones at that due to the possible need to find ammo eventually. I also suggest a number of hunting knives and good set of kitchen cutlery as well as a good sharpening kit. I also suggest a good hand press such as the Lee though others out there for sure for making ammo with in a bind. Learn to make black powder so pick calibers such as older ones that can shoot it as well as guns. Also get guns easy to repair, learn to do it and get extra parts that break. Black powder is fairly easy to make but somewhat dangerous however when the SHTF life will be meaningless to many out there roaming that are left so everyone will be forced to accept a bit more danger in their lives. So food and protection are really 2 sides of the same coin as having one and not the other won't mean much.


----------



## Tweeker

I agree with you Joe, I have what I consider ample weapons and ammunition should the Zombies from L.A. head this way, I am also quite connected with local law enforcment, both of which I consider to be essential.
Tweeker


----------



## mak2

I love hamburger helper, my wife wont make it for me, she likes to cook.


----------



## muleman RIP

Man I hope you got at least half a beef ground and froze for all that helper. Where is the tuna and Spam?


----------



## joec

Now if the SHTF for real then I wouldn't depend on LAWS except those of nature, survival of the fittest. I also wouldn't stockpile lighters, matches other than short term supplies of them. I would forget about modern technological things like phones, electricity, running water as well as fossil fuels. Though many of these things may last a short while in comparison as to how long it will take the world to come back (think centuries if at all) these items will become useless as well gold, silver and other means of barter. Clothing, foods and weapons will become the driving force. I suggest learning to make a fire without these modern items (matches and lighters) and they sell bunches of fire starter kits used centuries ago that work fine.

Law and order is the first thing to go when and if it all falls down, I've seen it else where in my life on a smaller scale but if it happens now it will be world wide in my opinion. I'm hoping it won't but also believe in being prepared if possible for at least the rest of my life.


----------



## luvs

how u gonna cook, then.......
i was a girl scout. they made us learn nature. half my friends prefer camping/nature. others, weapons. i have flints & zippos from my Pap's era. not to mention a few other things. wisdom passed on is only 1 of 'em.


----------



## Tweeker

muleman said:


> Man I hope you got at least half a beef ground and froze for all that helper. Where is the tuna and Spam?


 
This is not a photo of my stock, My wife won't let me eat Hamburger helper. 
I borrowed these photos from the internet just to make a point.
I do not and never will need as many weapons and ammo as are seen in the second photo. 
Tweeker


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> how u gonna cook, then.......
> i was a girl scout. they made us learn nature. half my friends prefer camping/nature. others, weapons. i have flints & zippos from my Pap's era. not to mention a few other things. wisdom passed on is only 1 of 'em.


Weapons.
I'd recommend a


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Weapons.
> I'd recommend a View attachment 62676


 
i've many military & weapons fanatics literally surrounding me... i'm safe...... food is secondary. lemme shush.


----------



## joec

luvs said:


> how u gonna cook, then.......
> i was a girl scout. they made us learn nature. half my friends prefer camping/nature. others, weapons. i have flints & zippos from my Pap's era. not to mention a few other things. wisdom passed on is only 1 of 'em.



Well man cooked for thousands of years without matches, zippos etc. Lots of ways to start a fire with stones, sticks etc. Once the fire is started you can cook on it. Now it may not be what you are use to eating with nice gravies, and the fancier foods but it will keep one alive.


----------



## luvs

joe, i know that, geez. this isn't castaway. i think it's great to keep these items. if i can't use them, i can't use 'em. so be it.


----------



## joec

luvs said:


> joe, i know that, geez. this isn't castaway. i think it's great to keep these items. if i can't use them, i can't use 'em. so be it.



The point I was making luvs is these things only last so long and at your age you will live probably longer than those items will meaning you will need to plan on other methods if not sooner then later. 

For example I have an old method use in the 1800 when even then matches was hard to come by. It will start a fire pretty quick using flint and a stone. Now the piece of flint would last me a life time however probably not someone in their 40 or below. I still have a second piece of flint to go with it and fits nicely in ones pocket if needed. I've had it for years as matches get wet as do lighters and once water gets them they don't work. Disposable lighters in direct sun light can die in a couple of weeks used or not, as the butane will evaporate right out of the sealed plastic cases. I've had it happen to me in indirect sun light though it takes a bit longer it happens.


----------



## luvs

joec said:


> The point I was making luvs is these things only last so long and at your age you will live probably longer than those items
> 
> shouldn't make these assumptions. people can pass @ any time. i get ur point. i got it ages ago. i know how to live via the land & how to contend w/ the elements. my Grandpa & life taught me well. i know how to run, fight circumstances like u dunno,..... too many ppl severely underestimate others sometimes.


----------



## FrancSevin

Tweeker said:


> Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later, my EX-Friend, whom we shall call Jack, stopped by again today and wanted to enumerate on his position about preppers in light of this recent incident in Colorado.
> I told him that he was severly uninformed and suggested that he check out this site, to see what good people who prep are all about.
> So Jack, this ones for you.
> One of these photos is what people who prep are all about.
> the other is what people like the Jack Ass in Colorado are all about.
> You figure out which is which, after you do, call me.
> Tweeker


 
Goode Preppers are ready for more than TSHTF. There is the possibility of complete civil breakdown yes. But more likely is the possibility of a natural disaster interupting the flow of goods and services to areas. Can you say Katrina? Can you say Tsunami?

Prepers are ready for the calamity of a natural disaster more than WTSHTF. At the point of civilization breaking down, one can hope an armory will protect and feed them but that is a faint false one. Food and supplies will be of far greater value than 20,000 rounds for the AR-15.

Most supplies will last damm near forever. Things you wouldn't think about perhaps. But, when the local Kroger chain is gone,,,,,there will be a cold shocking reminder for lightbulbs, Toilet paper, soap, cooking oils, candles, kerosene, paper towels, cloth towels, plastic food wraps, mason jars, aspirin, medicines, bandages, isopropyl Alchohol, aliminum foil, Salt, nails, tarps,,,,,,,,,,on and on. None of these things are perishable. Almost all are important for the ongoing processes of living.

Even if your plan is to be a hunter gatherer.

Food for six months, tools and supplies for 6 years. Same shelf life. Both important.

Be ready. Be well.


----------



## luvs

i must agree, franc. i'm prepped to bolt either way. i've gone sans h2o due to main breaks. well prepped 4 those. already located the storm cellars i'd get to quickly. & i've got all these rain boots fer a reason.
we need non-perishables- not just food- i began stocking those quite awhile ago. my best friend would be a crowbar & a knife if it gets to that. i tend not to get an item that won't last thru a planned attack or a natural occurence, both. 
think soap. detergent. razors. simple items like a hairbush & good scissors, unless ur a hippie. & the things on franc's list.
when/if the food is gone, u'd damn well better know how to identify an edible plant & where to find 'em, take a deer or wabbit or other animal that u can make dinner from w/ a weapon appropriate to the animal, & skin/gut it (hence, get a good knife & learn to use it), & have fishing skills.
canned soup won't save u. knowledge & skills'll save u.


----------



## joec

FrancSevin said:


> Goode Preppers are ready for more than TSHTF. There is the possibility of complete civil breakdown yes. But more likely is the possibility of a natural disaster interupting the flow of goods and services to areas. Can you say Katrina? Can you say Tsunami?
> 
> Prepers are ready for the calamity of a natural disaster more than WTSHTF. At the point of civilization breaking down, one can hope an armory will protect and feed them but that is a faint false one. Food and supplies will be of far greater value than 20,000 rounds for the AR-15.
> 
> Most supplies will last damm near forever. Things you wouldn't think about perhaps. But, when the local Kroger chain is gone,,,,,there will be a cold shocking reminder for lightbulbs, Toilet paper, soap, cooking oils, candles, kerosene, paper towels, cloth towels, plastic food wraps, mason jars, aspirin, medicines, bandages, isopropyl Alchohol, aliminum foil, Salt, nails, tarps,,,,,,,,,,on and on. None of these things are perishable. Almost all are important for the ongoing processes of living.
> 
> Even if your plan is to be a hunter gatherer.
> 
> Food for six months, tools and supplies for 6 years. Same shelf life. Both important.
> 
> Be ready. Be well.



That is so true which is the need to keep some short term (about 3 months). I know based on going through Hurricane Andrew and losing every thing I owned. Luckily we didn't lose our lives as some did. It was a week before the national guard showed, a week with very limited medical care, no electricity, water or phone service for 3 to 9 months depending on in Homestead or on the fringe. Looting started and soon ended due to those that own something there. The LEO where useless and overwhelmed like every one else for the most part and was rarely seen at all till the national guard showed up.

We had water, canned goods and I took the small propane stove out of what was left of my place as well as 6 propane tanks so we could heat canned foods up at least. It took my wife and I 9 months to find a place to rent 100 miles for either of our jobs which luckily we still  had as they where south and north of the storm.


----------



## FrancSevin

All I'm sayin' is that, when you are trying to survive, this is about as useful as a pound of gold.








Please don't mix militia military mindset with survival. Even Minitemen had to keep their powder dry, their feet clean, and to eat.


----------



## joec

FrancSevin said:


> All I'm sayin' is that, when you are trying to survive, this is about as useful as a pound of gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't mix militia military mindset with survival. Even Minitemen had to keep their powder dry, their feet clean, and to eat.



Kind of looks like this gun is starting a private army as how would he move that even without the safe.


----------



## Kane

I'm basically a hunker-in prepper, but also have the boat stowed well enough to bug out by sea.

Food, shiny coins, toilet paper and stainless steel arms.
.


----------



## SShepherd

Joe, what happened to natural gas lines during katrina ?


----------



## joec

SShepherd said:


> Joe, what happened to natural gas lines during katrina ?



I have no idea Shep, I wasn't in Katrina and natural gas is only in bottles in Florida when Andrew hit and few had it really.


----------



## bczoom

OK, I think I can answer as I know some people that got hit.

Basically, it was a fire hazard with the gas flowing but nothing else working.  Pilot lights are out, structural damage which can break gas lines...


----------



## SShepherd

bczoom said:


> OK, I think I can answer as I know some people that got hit.
> 
> Basically, it was a fire hazard with the gas flowing but nothing else working. Pilot lights are out, structural damage which can break gas lines...


 did they shut off all gas at the main hub ?


----------



## BigAl RIP

I guess I just don't get it . I do not hoard anything . I live in the middle of no where  and could make it a long time with out having to store a bunch of shit I don't need . I can handle myself pretty damn well and see no need to worry about shit that may or may not come true . I grew up in the woods growing up  and then spent about 3 years on a remote island in Panama . There is a lot of food out there , if you know where to look .


----------



## FrancSevin

BigAl said:


> I guess I just don't get it . I do not hoard anything . I live in the middle of no where and could make it a long time with out having to store a bunch of shit I don't need . I can handle myself pretty damn well and see no need to worry about shit that may or may not come true . I grew up in the woods growing up and then spent about 3 years on a remote island in Panama . There is a lot of food out there , if you know where to look .


 
Those that have some land ,or an islande paradise, haven't the worry. But most of us live in the city or suburbia. Even remote from the city,anything east of the Missisiippiriver is pretty crowded ground and foraging isn't really an option. 
Bottom line is when disaster happens,you need 
1) shelter and warmth
2) food and medicines
3) a source of energy to provide some light and process the food.

I have 80 Ozark acres which could provide me with bare neccesities. But I don't live there. Assuming I could get there from St Louis, I would still need some of items one, two and three to get started on survival.

I think with a hammer, a gun, a case of beans, I could survive in the woods eating what I know is good, avoiding what I know is bad. But seems to me a little planning, one could live comfortable and not just scrape by. 

However, in the urban areas,one will need TP, water and ammo, at a bare minimum.


----------



## luvs

BigAl said:


> I guess I just don't get it . I do not hoard anything . I live in the middle of no where and could make it a long time with out having to store a bunch of shit I don't need . I can handle myself pretty damn well and see no need to worry about shit that may or may not come true . I grew up in the woods growing up and then spent about 3 years on a remote island in Panama . There is a lot of food out there , if you know where to look .


 
i get ur point, al. hence my logical prepping, (2 rather than 1 when on sale, buying multi-taskable items rather than hoarding useless stuff). i have stuff i'd need 4 basic comfort, health, protecting myself & the kitties. h2o _is _a concern, tho. can't drink from the rivers here & need 5 gallons to flush the chitter. we need places to run to & essentials & not paranoia. like socks & a flashlite. soap. meds. & dammit, boots. 
this is why, in another similar thread, i spoke of this being so comparable to the approach of the millenium. people spent thousands on dehydrated foods to feed thier families for months. why~ that food is now as useless as an umbrella during a drought.
yes, disasters occur. being a realist is my style. i'm prepped. not so overly prepped i have 200 containers of tang & 500 lbs. of litter squirreled away.
& the last paragraph in my last post sums it.


----------



## joec

BigAl said:


> I guess I just don't get it . I do not hoard anything . I live in the middle of no where  and could make it a long time with out having to store a bunch of shit I don't need . I can handle myself pretty damn well and see no need to worry about shit that may or may not come true . I grew up in the woods growing up  and then spent about 3 years on a remote island in Panama . There is a lot of food out there , if you know where to look .



Though younger I could survive in the wild and did a few times eating stuff that would make most puke. Now with that said I'm not the same person I was in my 20's and 30's with the physical strength going in my mid 60's. I have a reasonable supply of food stored that will last from 5 to 25 years. This is 120 servings of various meals that keep up to 25 years which I have supplemented with the same in can goods, canned meats, dried beans, dried pasta, salt, pepper, sugar, instant coffee though most of that will last a year or two. So it gives me up to 240 days with 2 people before I have to start even thinking about having more foods. This is probably all I will need if it happens. Oh and it all could be put into a  5'x10' area.

Living in a city even as small as Lexington it would be hard to find game other than racoons, opossum, squirrels, geese parts of the year and cats to eat but none seem like ideal forms of protein but would do in a pinch. About the only protein in my area bigger than that would be horses which is acceptable really. So having a 240 day supply of food as well as wild game could be stretched out longer or 580 if I lose the mate.  Just joking about losing Dawn.


----------



## luvs

joec said:


> Though younger I could survive in the wild and did a few times eating stuff that would make most puke. Now with that said I'm not the same person I was in my 20's and 30's with the physical strength going in my mid 60's. I have a reasonable supply of food stored that will last from 5 to 25 years. This is 120 servings of various meals that keep up to 25 years which I have supplemented with the same in can goods, canned meats, dried beans, dried pasta, salt, pepper, sugar, instant coffee though most of that will last a year or two. So it gives me up to 240 days with 2 people before I have to start even thinking about having more foods. This is probably all I will need if it happens. Oh and it all could be put into a 5'x10' area.
> 
> Living in a city even as small as Lexington it would be hard to find game other than racoons, opossum, squirrels, geese parts of the year and cats to eat but none seem like ideal forms of protein but would do in a pinch. About the only protein in my area bigger than that would be horses which is acceptable really. So having a 240 day supply of food as well as wild game could be stretched out longer or 580 if I lose the mate.  Just joking about losing Dawn.


 

possum is actually not so very bad at all. i know ppl that have resorted to bugs. goose- it's a goose. many dine on geese at holidays. the 1st animal i contributed to gutting was a squirrel as a kiddo.
no cats. sorry. i luv 'em.


----------



## EastTexFrank

luvs said:


> no cats. sorry. i luv 'em.



Me too .... deep fried, bbq'd and stewed but my favorite is stir fried with veg.


----------



## luvs

heyyyyyyyyyy, frank.


----------



## EastTexFrank

luvs said:


> heyyyyyyyyyy, frank.



Sorry luvs but when I was a kid growing up in Aberdeen and the first Chinese restaurant opened in town, the cat and dog home almost went out of business for lack of customers.


----------



## luvs

i joke not....... that recently went on nearby.


----------



## jpr62902

Out of curiosity, how many "preppers" have been to a Broadway show recently?


----------



## luvs

not me. if i wanna see a show i get over to the cultural district to see the same show for way cheaper. if i count. i'm a realistic sorta prepper. why~


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many "preppers" have been to a Broadway show recently?


I don't get the question, but at this point in time am curious as to why


----------



## luvs

i think it's a maury-esque melodrama.


----------



## EastTexFrank

jpr62902 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many "preppers" have been to a Broadway show recently?



I think that he means that we preppers get so obsessed with the potential disasters of tomorrow that we forget to enjoy today.  

JPR, Broadway is a long way from East Texas but I still go to productions in Tyler and still help out with our local amateur productions.  I used to love the theater but opportunities here are a little limited and I don't feel like moving to NY just for that. 

Nope, I enjoy today every day.


----------



## jpr62902

EastTexFrank said:


> I think that he means that we preppers get so obsessed with the potential disasters of tomorrow that we forget to enjoy today.
> 
> JPR, Broadway is a long way from East Texas but I still go to productions in Tyler and still help out with our local amateur productions. I used to love the theater but opportunities here are a little limited and I don't feel like moving to NY just for that.
> 
> Nope, I enjoy today every day.


 
Good for you, Frank!


----------



## FrancSevin

Most Preppers aren't bearded two dimenshional Survivalists in worn jeans, red underwear, and a flintlock. They are people of all walks of life, prepared not to have to rush to a store full of empty shelves because the cutesy weather girl predicted a snowstom.

We get to smell the flowers and live real lives. In fact, I believe preppers are closer to the ground, value and enjoy the real world much better than any city slickers ridng a limo to the theater.


----------



## Garmins_Dad

FrancSevin said:


> Most Preppers aren't bearded two dimenshional Survivalists in worn jeans, red underwear, and a flintlock. They are people of all walks of life, prepared not to have to rush to a store full of empty shelves because the cutesy weather girl predicted a snowstom.
> 
> We get to smell the flowers and live real lives. In fact, I believe preppers are closer to the ground, value and enjoy the real world much better than any city slickers ridng a limo to the theater.





bang on..


----------



## Tweeker

Well it was bound to happen Again.
My antagonistic acquaintence whom I shall call Jack, short for Jack A**
stopped by today and started on a whole new line of character attack.
Now he thinks that because I am a Mason that I am part of the Illuminati and that we are trying to take over the world and form a New World Order. 
Sometimes I wish it were true, he would be the first person to go. 
Tweeker


----------



## muleman RIP

Folks like that are the whiners the mobs will overpower first if SHTF. They will run to those they piss about if they live that long and demand that we share with them. SORRY but my forethought does not include them.


----------



## Garmins_Dad

Tweeker said:


> Well it was bound to happen Again.
> My antagonistic acquaintence whom I shall call Jack, short for Jack A**
> stopped by today and started on a whole new line of character attack.
> Now he thinks that because I am a Mason that I am part of the Illuminati and that we are trying to take over the world and form a New World Order.
> Sometimes I wish it were true, he would be the first person to go.
> Tweeker



If he is like this to ya.... WHY is he allowed to come back? or are ya screwing with him?? Could be fun as long as he knows where he stands with ya.


----------



## Tweeker

His business is right next to mine, I try to maintain a neutral if not friendly atmosphere around my office, I have pretty thick skin, he is actually kind of funny
Tweeker


----------



## Garmins_Dad

Gotcha...  Thick skin these days is needed..


----------

